# Saddle purchase questions---pics of "the ONE!" on pg 4



## barnbum (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a grandma now to the most beautiful, most awesome girl ever.




She's 5 months old.

Anyway--I will be training Chloe and Gypsy to be lead-line mares for Jessie and other future grandchildren.

I assumed a saddle was the best way to go, but one whom I trust suggested using a bareback pad to avoid pinching. I've searched for those and found a nice one with a solid hand hold.

Another whom I trust strongly suggested going with the saddle to avoid slippage.

Before I invest, I wanted to gather all of your opinions--especially from those who have little riders. This will only be a lead line situation--no bridle involved.

Thanks for any direction you can supply!


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not a fan of bareback pads. We don't use them even in our therapy program. It's either a saddle that fits properly for both horse and rider or skin to skin bareback.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 18, 2013)

ditto, saddle fitted properly or bareback in my opinion. I am no fan of bareback pads especially those that have stirrups. I learned to ride many years ago bareback. When I had a proper seat and balance I got to have a saddle.


----------



## madmax (Oct 18, 2013)

There are saddles available with hand holds for kids. I used one for my granddaughter, it was the English type saddle. Be sure and use quick release stirrups. I would not risk my sweetie in a bareback pad. Be sure you get her a helmet when the time comes! You are going to have fun, I know!

As long as you are training your horse for the saddle you could go ahead and train for the bridle as well. If you are going into the show ring leadline class in the future, you will need the bridle.


----------



## amysue (Oct 18, 2013)

Bareback pads are dangerous and I have seen many falls result from their use. I recommend using a western saddle with a horn and high cantle to the child can grip on tight. I also remember my trainer using a stirrup leather or a regular leather belt as a neck strap for us to hold on to in lieu of reins as small children. National Bridle shop sells well made mini saddles at fair prices. I bought both an English and western one there. If the tack fits properly, the child will be more secure, and thus feel safer and the horse will stay calmer.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 18, 2013)

I whole heartedly second the helmet! I have no grand children (altho I have a couple I call my grandkids they don't want to be near the horses - yet) so no riders, but around here we drive and for us its "every drive, every time" no matter what if you step into a cart you will be wearing a properly adjusted and fastened helmet.

I also agree with the saddle rather than the bareback pad. I did have a bareback pad as a youngster but it was strictly used to keep my butt clean/dry when the horse was wet or muddy. By then I could ride bareback very well and did not need to rely on it for balance or grip. saddles are more secure for beginners IMO.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 18, 2013)

"Cub" saddle- can't beat them, they even have a handle!


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree, a saddle; personally I think I'd go with an English saddle as you are more likely to find a decent one that will be small enough for minis. I prefer Western, but with the skirting and everything, even a small one can be way too big for a miniature. I don't know the quality, but I've seen some awfully cute ones on a well known auction site.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 18, 2013)

Oo--thanks for all the tips. We won't be showing, so no bridle needed. I actually do have headsets. I need to see if I can get a saddle that will fit both mares--their girths are 5" different. lol Great advice on the helmet--it's been awhile since there was riding going on here, so I needed that reminder. I know a parent will be holding the wee one for a long while as we start this adventure.

Okay--I'll check out some saddle sales this weekend!

I rode with a bareback pad with stirrups as a teen--my favorite way to ride. I didn't count on stirrups for balance--but sure loved keeping the seat of my pants clean.


----------



## amysue (Oct 18, 2013)

When checking out saddles fyi the small saddles are often sized at 8" seat for minis and 12" seats for shetland ponies. That size reference will help you better guess the fit to the horse if not purchasing in person as pony saddles will slide right off the mini. With my minis and english saddles, the girths they sell are often too big. I use a small dressage girth as they tend to be shorter and fit minis better. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Tab (Oct 18, 2013)

Saddle, all the way. All of my mares leadline and I started all with the saddle. It will be most secure for your grandbaby, and it's the best way to start a horse. They learn to surrender to the weight and the girth, and that there is no point in bucking. They learn very early on. Minis are very sensible and are quick learners, generally.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 19, 2013)

I rode almost all my life in a sheepskin pad- only trouble I ever had was if the mare blew out and then fell around laughing if I forgot to check and tried to get on quickly!! I jumped a 5'3" "bullfinch" (the mare did not realise she was supposed to push through the hedge part!!!) on a hunter trial on this and it was great. I have no problem with well fitting pads but you would be hard put to find them in the US I think. Here we have a company that makes pads specifically for showing UKShets in and they are a little more like the treeless saddles than a straight pad saddle, but I just don't think you can beat this:

There is no tree but it is well padded underneath and the pads are movable (the wonders of velcro!) It will fit anything form a Mini to a 12hh show pony and it comes in a number of seat sizes.


----------



## madmax (Oct 19, 2013)

I am going to try and add a photo here of my saddle, it worked well for my granddaughter, the seat was secure enough for her
. She used it when she was 3, 4, 5 and 6 years old. She is still a small child and could probably still use it. I think it may be a copy of the one rabbitfizz showed above.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 19, 2013)

madmax--is there a place for the little one to hold on with the one you showed? Is there a girth strap to hold it in place? Where did you get it?

Jane--I need to find one in the US. lol I really like the one you showed.

Chloe and Gypsy are under 33", but Chloe is an easy keeper--and round. (I have to say she doesn't have a thick neck, or a crease down her back or a dimple at her tail head!) I want to train both. The difference in their girths is 5". Will I be able to use the same saddle for both--just maybe need two girth sizes? Should I consider an 8"--or 10" Jessie is a peanut now--and I suspect she will be as a young girl too. I should add a photo of her! But I have no idea how now....

Once the mare accepts the saddle fine--is there a step between that and adding a child? Is it wise to add weight--maybe sand in a bag or something similar--before a human?


----------



## barnbum (Oct 19, 2013)

amysue said:


> When checking out saddles fyi the small saddles are often sized at 8" seat for minis and 12" seats for shetland ponies. That size reference will help you better guess the fit to the horse if not purchasing in person as pony saddles will slide right off the mini. With my minis and english saddles, the girths they sell are often too big. I use a small dressage girth as they tend to be shorter and fit minis better. Good luck and have fun.


Rereading--so 8" is definitely the size I would want for minis under 34"? There are some synthetic ones out there that look like fun. I am leaning Western because that's what I rode. lol


----------



## barnbum (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's our girl--if I did this right.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 19, 2013)

What a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 19, 2013)

I use a Bambino leadline saddle that was recommended years ago to me by members here years ago. I like it because it is treeless and so fits my very wide Mini mare very well. If you search for leadline saddles there are Wintec and other brands. They have handles for little ones to told on if they want to. I think this type would also fit different body types easily. I have never tried the small western saddles, so can't comment.

To get my minis used to weight, I put my arm over their back and then lean on them, and then I can also move my hand/arm around, like a leg moving/kicking. I do it first without a saddle from either side a few times over days/weeks. I do this with them loose in the paddock, so they have the choice to move away. When they stand without moving away, I move on to the saddle and do the same thing with the saddle on. I think this also trains them to stand still and wait for command to go forward when they have weight in the saddle. They are more solid for the kids this way. My mare loves the kids and attention, she does really well!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 20, 2013)

Kim--what size did you get? I think this is the perfect solution!! I searched quickly and found a 15"... and am going back to look some more. It needs a pad too--correct?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 20, 2013)

I pulled mine out to measure it and it's actually a Thorowgood leadline saddle, mine is 13". You wouldn't have to use a pad, sometimes I use a towel folded in half, I use the pad more to keep the saddle clean than for padding. If you horse is not wide, I would use a thicker pad. I think the Bambino is very similar. I found mine on ebay, it was used, but still in good shape.

I wouldn't bother with stirrups until their legs get long enough to reach. My nieces are small, and one couldn't reach even with extra holes in the leathers until she was 5 years old. They got in the way, of course when they are so small we always have someone walking next to them, so it's easy to just grab them off if something goes wrong or they start to slide.

I also bought a pony dressage girth, it was the only kind I could get that was short enough, I think mine is 10 or 12" long. I bought my pony size pad & the girth for very reasonable price from www.horseloverz.com


----------



## barnbum (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks, Kim! What size are the horses you use? I was headed for the 8" saddles with the short statue of my girls, but they aren't narrow--at least one isn't. I've heard the pony dressage girth need many times now--I'll add that to the list.

This is another one I thought might work. https://www.horseloverz.com/product/trail-and-pleasure/176967-king-series-synthetic-western-saddle.html Your thoughts on it? Looks like it's the same site you just gave me.

Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 20, 2013)

I found a Camelot Leadline Saddle Kit....


----------



## madmax (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, this saddle has the hand hold. Also, western girths have the buckles, this saddle needs a girth w/o. I used this saddle on a 33" round mare, and a 36" more slender mare, it is adaptable because there is no tree.

What an adorable baby!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 20, 2013)

I use it regularly on a 36" mare, also had it on a 12 hand pony, I haven't tried it yet, but also plan to use it on my 32" gelding, he is not as wide as my B size mare, but this saddle should fit him great too. If I get a chance I will put it on the two of them and take some photos. It's not big or bulky, but you do have to make sure the girth is tight or it can slip when the weight of a child is added, I always double check it with the heavier kids, the smaller kids is doesn't seem to change as much.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 20, 2013)

These are the same Cub saddles I was telling you about- I felt sure they must be available in the US......


----------



## barnbum (Oct 23, 2013)

Comments on this one? https://www.horseloverz.com/product/trail-and-pleasure/176967-king-series-synthetic-western-saddle.html


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 24, 2013)

I have to say I am not a huge fan of these tiny little western saddles- I think a small child could be injured by the horn. I had one a long time ago that I was able to take the horn off- just used a hot wire and went through it like cheese then filed it smooth, not as aesthetically pretty but I do think it was a lot safer. It did a good job of holding the child firmly in place otherwise.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 24, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I have to say I am not a huge fan of these tiny little western saddles- I think a small child could be injured by the horn. I had one a long time ago that I was able to take the horn off- just used a hot wire and went through it like cheese then filed it smooth, not as aesthetically pretty but I do think it was a lot safer. It did a good job of holding the child firmly in place otherwise.


I never thought of that--thanks, Jane!


----------



## Marty (Oct 25, 2013)

Michael started showing leadline at 18 months and Dan at 2 1/2 years. Soon as they could understand "sit up" and how to hold the reins is when we began. I started working with Glory my almost 34' for my grandbaby Lexis Claire this summer. I had to borrow a nasty old saddle for now because I stupidly sold all my tack never thinking I'd be a grandmother someday. It was all quality tack both english and western saddles and bridles and I can't believe I did that.. Not a fan at all of those synthetic saddles but that is what I am borrowing and honestly I hate them. Would not buy one, would not own one.

I use everything for weights and general experience I can get my hands on. I'll throw all kinds of stuff on their back and tie it up, everything from a pile of blankets to a lawn chair, umbrella, and a feed bag loaded with my empty pepsi cans or shovels of sand and lunge at every gait. One thing I do is to lower the stirrups as long as they can go and get them used to banging around on the horse, then change heights on them untli the horse is used to all kinds of feels coming from there. Keep in mind little kids are not going to be still in the saddle and basically climbing, moving about, jumping up and down doing "go horsey" probably yelling, laughing, screaming or crying who knows.... and leaning every which way shifitng in the saddle so no surprises to the pony, cover your bases, throw all kinds of stuff not only on the saddle but flop some things on her neck and on her butt and let things bang and clang on her until nothing rocks her world. Pack her up good. I would also train to bridle at the same time. I do not want any chance of the pony head tossing and potentially throwing that head about. Even if you are just leading, its a good idea to break them to bridle for future use and get it all done at once. Then when she's old enough you can stick her out on the ehd of a lunge line or in a round pen and learn. For now we are just carrying a little egg butt snaffle and lucky me, Glory has a natural head set which seems to stay nicely put. Good luck with all this and have fun with it. Aint' being a grandmother the best thing ever?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 25, 2013)

Great advice Marty, when I was young that is how I started my first saddle horse. By the time I actually mounted him he was so used to carrying a variety of much more frightening objects than me that he never batted an eye. It was the best 'bomb proofing' method I could come up with and worked really well. I have a 34" gelding I want to train for saddle/leadline but I have no little ones to put on him. Thanks for the reminder that I can do everything short of putting a child up and he will be ready when the time comes.






Just want to add, your granddaughter is adorable!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooo--thanks for the great training tips, Marty. Chloe is my bomb proof girl--but we can sure increase that. She's had a surcingle on and my coat--and she never cares. I can't wait to start in the spring. Just need to find the perfect saddle. The ones everyone has been pointing me to are 12" and I'm wondering if that's too big.

Marty--your grandgirl is a cutie pie!!

Thanks, Reignmaker!


----------



## Marty (Oct 27, 2013)

If its a western saddle, yes 12" it is too big. A 13" is already a youth size saddle. It will also not fit the horse and will be too big especially if it is skirted will get him right in the flank. You'll need those sizes eventually but that's when you will also need to get her a larger mount too.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 27, 2013)

Marty said:


> If its a western saddle, yes 12" it is too big. A 13" is already a youth size saddle. It will also not fit the horse and will be too big especially if it is skirted will get him right in the flank. You'll need those sizes eventually but that's when you will also need to get her a larger mount too.


The trouble is, Marty--I can't find the one that's highly recommended in any smaller size than 12". I haven't ordered one, yet.


----------



## Marty (Oct 28, 2013)

Order a pony saddle! Worked for me for over forty years.


----------



## Marty (Oct 28, 2013)

You have to remember there is a difference in the way English is measured and western.

I do like the ones with the handles for the child's security reasons but they weren't invented back in the day. If you want western, just order a pony saddle. They can hold on the horn if they get nervous.

I wish I had a better picture to show you but Dan's saddle behind him is a pony saddle. You always will need to keep adjusting the leg length and here they were up as far as they could go for him. And we always replaced the stirrups with leather bell stirrups. Michael's saddle to the right in this pic was a 13" youth saddle. He was already grew out of the pony and went into a quarter horse here but still needed the pony size for his butt----- but the stirrups wouldn't go down long enough for his legs anymore, thus the youth saddle came into play. Growing kids, always something to adjust. Iif its not the horse its the tack.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 29, 2013)

I used two different saddles for my minis. One was leather 12" with a round skirt so it didn't hit the flank and the other was a cordura 10" that was very narrow but needed to fit my skinny show mini at the time. She's since filled out and the saddle doesn't fit well anymore. But both of them the stirrups were too long even adjusted to the top so just removed those stirrups and used "buddy" stirrups (it's a leather strap that fits around the horn and the stirrups attach to the ends of the leather pieces. Both grandchildren used them until their legs got longer.


----------



## amysue (Oct 29, 2013)

Have you looked on ebay? What about National Bridle Shop? They have a mini secyion with 8" mini saddles in both English and western. The 8" seats are designed for minis and 12" for shetlands. Here is a pic of the 8" dark oil mini saddle w/ silver that I bought from National Bridle. They fit my minis perfectly.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 29, 2013)

_Thank you!! I'm still investigating--searching--and checking out everything someone adds. _


----------



## barnbum (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally made a decision! Here it is! I decided since I wasn't showing--just playing around home--a synthetic one would do. And since I was always a Western rider, I had to go for the Western saddle. It's 13 lbs--(ad said 11) so I figure Jessie can ride Chloe until she's about 40 lbs. (She's 14.5 now--at almost 7 months. lol) Chloe is a sturdy girl, I'll have to figure out her weight more accurately, but I'm guessing 300ish.

Training started last night with the introduction to the saddle pad. Chloe loved it. The other horses ran. 

Next purchase will be a helmet, but a parents' hands will be holding Jessie tightly this summer.


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cute saddle and grand daughter.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2013)

You're going to enjoy it. I need one for my grandbaby too so bad! Dear Santa......


----------



## little lady (Dec 11, 2013)

Cute lil saddle and adorable lil girl! Keep us updated on how it all goes. Personally I am curious of what you think of the saddle after a few uses.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 11, 2013)

Well--I had a feeling the saddle was too big--and I think I'm right. It didn't exactly match the photo when I ordered--had fenders on stirrups--I took those off--but it felt heavy and weighs 2 lbs more than it was advertised for. I started checking other things and the skirt is 2" more on both length and width. However, the seat is 10". The horn is 2.5"--taller than in the ad. When I called for advice before ordering, the young man I talked to strongly encouraged me to go with the 10" rather than an 8". I tried it on Chloe last night and it just looks big. I'm going to get pictures this weekend--when I have some daylight. I called Chicks to ask about the differences and they are contacting the company that makes the saddles for an explanation. It's a darn cute saddle--but might not be the right one for my horses. There's no way I'd put this on Gypsy. I researched for a month--so I'm a little disappointed it's not perfect, but unless the saddle can be tried on a horse before buying--that's a long shot.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 13, 2013)

That is a pretty nice saddle and I'm sad that it isn't working out.

We used "pony saddles" - but they were older, well/hard used western style ones. One was a 10" and one was a 12". They were sized by the trees. The bars on the older saddles were made differently than they are now. Both fit the ponies nicely - even the tiny and somewhat narrow mini sized shetland. We had different western style girths made to fit several ponies - they varied by as much as 10" in length even though the ponies were only 2" different in height at that time (but western saddles can be adjusted on either side with the the girth straps, too). The first mare was 34.5" tall when our daughter started riding her. She matured at 37" at the withers, not sure what she measures as a mini. She's much rounder these days as well.

Most of the synthetic saddles today don't fit any of our shetlands or B sized minis - not in legth but in the width of the tree over the withers and back. Also, they all seem to be balanced wrong - when the girth is tightened - the rear of the saddle pops up in the back since the tree doesn't fit right on their backs. narrow or wide pony didn't seem to matter.







Same saddle, same pony, same child - different, homemade saddle pad that fit better - both at the withers of this little mare and also at her hips.









And here is the 12" seat saddle on the above pony's dam with our other daughter riding 2 yrs previous... Patty, the pony, is actually 4 yrs old here... 'Dira won't be 4 until Oct. In 1996 - I didn't have the bridles and bits sized to fit Patty. I purchased them from a Mini Tack store via mail order and made my first tiny headstalls as well.









We also had two 13" youth western saddles. They were a larger base tree to begin with and then you add the larger square skirts and they only fit the much larger and broader shetland stallion (45 1/4" tall) as well as larger shetland x's and full size horses.






two years ago, I was able to purchase that saddle back (the one at the very top) from the woman I'd sold it to years ago. It is now VERY old, and the leather is both oil logged and dry rotted. I have been taking leather working lessons and hope to take it apart in the next year and rework it myself for our granddaughters. If I do, we'll start with shorter fenders, then when the girls' grow I'd do another set - because if they are like their mom and both their aunts, their tiny bums will fit in the small seats much longer than the short stirrup lengths will last.

Incidentally, the stirrup fenders were way too long on all 3 of the saddles. We shortened them, didn't go small enough and then took them to a local leather worker and he was able to shorten them properly (when I took them out of the two smaller saddles myself, I couldn't work the straps back thru the tree and leather seat). Had to put new fenders on the saddle in the 96 pics - to make stirrups shorter.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 13, 2013)

and this is what Sierra looked like two weeks after the ponies arrived... She is 22 months old here and this is one of her fist rides. I don't know if they had helmets yet or not in that year - they did not have helmets in Montana where we were there, that would fit the children.

This is the 12" saddle and AJ is a 3 yr old 45 1/4" Shetland stallion. The girls grew up riding and driving him - all 3 taking lessons on him. They weren't able to show him, but Skye did ride him out on group trail rides. Everyone was amazed at this guys' great behavior (most of the mares were "raunchy").






Patty matured at 37" at the withers. She was ridden in both saddles, by Sierra - 1st pic May or early June 1997 - 12" saddle, 2nd one - 10" seat - sept 97; 3rd one - May 98.














and here is Patty with Madira riding in the 12" seat saddle 2.5 years after the 1996 pics - and again I have Patty's age listed wrong as she was born in May 92 making her 6 months older than 'Dira.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 13, 2013)

and one more note - everyone addressed teaching the horse.

To teach the little one balance - have them sit on the horse. Everytime you have a chance. Get them up there. Our ponies stood tied to eat after we moved to NC. The girls would just sit on them - first with a saddle and then bareback. The girls' learned to move their bodies to balance with the ponies first while they were tied. The ponies learned to accept little bodies moving around. They would set buckets up (a mounting block would work) - get on from both sides and slide off from both sides. When ponies ok with that - both pony and kid learned to slide off over the butt. Sierra often napped on Patty's back while I fed the rest of the ponies - before she started kindergarten. Of course, start out with side walkers - however many needed. And if you can teach her to tumble - forward roll w/ arms tucked into the chest.... then teach it from the back of a horse. Also teach the grab the neck and swing forward/off as an emergency dismount as soon as the child's body can do that (hard to do in a western saddle) and a one rein stop...

Once they are actually riding - practicing bareback is the best way to learn balance. I DO believe in bareback pads w/o stirrups. A little more grip on the very slick coat of a shed out or body clipped mini. I never got around to making bareback pads and they didn't have them small enough when the girls' were riding. BUT if the granddaughters (Skye's daughters) get into riding - we'll get the mini sized ones.
















I don't have any pics of Skye riding bareback until much older...


----------



## barnbum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Paula--LOVE all your photos!! Help me find the perfect saddle! I don't know enough about fit. I only bought one saddle in my life--and that was about 40 years ago. *

*Your thoughts on this one? http://www.nationalbridle.com/product-p/1-4261.htm*

*I was heading towards another synthetic before your post... *


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmmm... that, too, "looks" like a really cute, nice saddle...

National Bridle Shop and State Line Tack were once part of the same company. Not sure if they still are or not. I've ordered from State Line in the past - you could call and ask those folks how long the saddle is from the very front, straight across under the seat piece to the farthest leather edge along the back of the skirt. The gullet (and therefore the horn) usually sits directly over the withers - with the front edge of leather a couple of inches in front . That way you can measure you particular mini's back - to see if it will fit ok in length. The seat on the saddles I grew up using were measured from the center of the pommel (right below the horn) to the front of the leather at the cantle. I no longer measure to the edge with the stitching on the cantle - my larger bum now needs accurate measuring which means I need to FIT between the pommel/horn and the front edge of the cantle (and some are very "stuffed"/padded).

Measuring the fit on the back (width) is tricky - w/o trying it on the horse. I know places (usually a custom builder) that would allow you to do a coat hanger shape of both the wither area of back and the loin area of the back - and you'd be able to tell what shape tree/saddle w/ leather would fit the beastie. Most online tack places either can't or won't do that... This saddle does appear better balanced than the last several synthetic saddles I've purchased.

Here is a "no-name" western style synthetic saddle I purchased that does not fit properly... By seat size, it should fit a mini (I did measure it as a 10"). At least a B size one. However - the two mares pictured here are both 43" at the withers. They are both several inches longer than the solid silver and the silver spot I had posted earlier (Patty and Stuffy). The silver spot is much wider than the bay spot. It does fit the bay spot a little better but not by much. The back chinch does not help since it's not tight enough to "pull down the saddle" or even to steady it. AND the huge "drape" in the rear chinch - could easily catch a foot had Koalah kicked/stomped forward (such as for a fly)... Ideally, it needs to be tightened up on both sides (we did put holes in both sides of the chinch straps before selling the saddle).









NOW - I DO like the Wintec synthetics in ALL their styles. Western (children/pony - 12" - not sure if this would fit a smaller mini, youth 13" and larger; the western work saddle), Huntseat (several sizes including a youth/leadline type and small size seats and styles) & Dressage (not in smaller, youth sizes but do have in wider widths that work very well on ponies). There is also another brand for English/Huntseat style that worked very well, was VERY affordable - the Thorogood, I think.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 13, 2013)

Both Ozark Mtn Mini Tack and Star Lake Tack sells some pretty nice little western saddles that ARE KNOWN to fit minis... Check them both out!

http://www.minitack.com/bhh4720.htm 10" seat. I see it is priced a bit higher than the one at National Bridle.

This one looks like it fits the mini better than the other fit my ponies, but not sure how long a growing youngster would fit in this 8" seat. They don't state who makes this one. Nor do they state how long overall it is... http://www.minitack.com/saddlebr/jtncorp.htm And the fender/stirrup doesn't appear to be able to be shortened enough to fit this particular toddler. BUT that can be fixed!

If you call Lisa (or her helpers - whose names I can't remember), she could help you and would be happy to do so.

Here's the one with Star Lake tack - http://www.starlakefarm.com/saddles.html Again, you could call Brenda - she's nice to work with, too!


----------



## barnbum (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh gosh--thank you! That 8" synthetic one doesn't look like it'd fit a 1.5 year old child. The area for the lil buttocks is so tiny. But I have a 10" that is waaaaay too big for my horses. So--I keep thinking a 10" is too big, but I guess it's all in how the saddle is made. I love that Star Lakes says it's perfect for 30-40 inch horses, but that doesn't take their width into account. And the seat in that one doesn't look deep, but the photo doesn't enlarge. The Ozark one is a bit too fancy for our needs, but if I knew it fit the best, I'd go for it. Hmmm.... thinking... thinking. I so appreciate being sent in a direction for my second try at this. Thank you!! Packing up this 10" and sending it back today.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 14, 2013)

I measured Chloe's back and the longer this saddle can be is 15". The one I have is 18" (it was supposed to be 16", according to their ad.). Do they make 10" saddles that have a skirt length of 15" or less?


----------



## barnbum (Dec 14, 2013)

Paula--your opinions on these? I have to have the skirt length 15" or less, so I'm going to have to go with an 8" one.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/king-series-mini-synthetic-saddle/E007242/

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/king-series-mini-smooth-western-saddle/E007241/

Update--I ordered the synthetic brown one becasue 1) there's a 20% sale done at midnight tonight and 2) brown because they don't have black in. lol Now to find a saddle pad... they didn't have any.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 16, 2013)

It's probably an ok place to start... I don't know that you'll like it after you've had it a little while. While the 2nd one (square skirt) looks better, I'd go for the round skirt saddle. I haven't gotten my little one measured yet to tell you what size it actually is.

I'm really surprised no-one else has actually chimed in on this one. I know that there are several folks out there that use saddles and probably have much more experience than I do. Of course, maybe their experience is with higher end saddles - the kind that, at first, I could never find and when I finally did, I simply couldn't afford when I wanted them.


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Paula on the round skirt versus square skirt. I've seen some that are really cute, if you want to spend the money.


----------

